# Scallop Appetizer



## luckytrim (Jan 22, 2006)

SCALLOP APPETIZER

1 lb sea scallops
1 fat zucchini
1 can (15oz) Del Monte diced tomatoes with zesty jalapenos
1/3 cup italian bread crumbs
bay seasoning
mozzarella cheese, shredded


Procedure
this is so nice at presentation;

usually, there are about a dozen scallops to a pound.  
you will need 6 whole scallops.  the remainder gets chopped.

slice the zucchini to yield 6  3/8" rounds
remove center with a small cookie cutter or a top from a seasoning container 
place the zucchini rounds on a plate, cover with plastic wrap, and microwave on high for three minutes.

place rounds in a casserole dish, side by side, and place one scallop in each round, where you've cut out the center.

mix the bread crumbs, chopped scallops and 1 tsp old bay seasoning.  top each round evenly with this mixture till gone.

top each round with a tbl or so diced tomatoes.

bake in a 400 degree oven for 25 minutes.

top each round with  grated mozzarella cheese and a pinch more of the old bay seasoning
back into the oven for 5 minutes or so, and 

ENJOY


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2006)

YUMMMMMY!  

We're having people over for dinner next weekend..  this is now on the list of "maybe I'll make that too".

Thanks!


----------

